# Home blood pressure monitor recommendations??



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2014)

I am looking for a home use blood pressure monitor.  If you have any suggestions or reviews, I'd like to hear them.  I need a bigger cuff, the standard XL 17" cuffs wont fit.


----------



## Jada (Jan 27, 2014)

Omron 7 Series Wrist Blood Pressure Monitor
Worm check this ^ one in Walmart price is pretty good and has  good reviews. If interested call them and ask them about sizes.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 27, 2014)

I got a microlife from Costco that came with 2 cuffs, but the large one may not be big enough for you.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm about to outgrow mine so it made me curious, this one says it goes 23.6 inches http://www.amazon.com/LifeSource-Bl...-6&keywords=blood+pressure+monitor+large+cuff

Are the wrist ones as accurate?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

I have used this for years I had to buy a bigger cuff though, it's deadnuts to the one at the hospitals.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 27, 2014)

SF, is that an arm or wrist one?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> SF, is that an arm or wrist one?



Arm, wrist ones are worthless.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 27, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Arm, wrist ones are worthless.



Thanks, that's what I thought


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2014)

What model do you have SFG?  Ill prob end up ordering online.  Not a lot of selection in the stores around here.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 27, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Arm, wrist ones are worthless.


That's what my Dr. said too, wrist BP monitors are junk. Where did you find a cuff SFG? I can't find one big enough.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> What model do you have SFG?  Ill prob end up ordering online.  Not a lot of selection in the stores around here.



Mine is about 4 years old they don't sell this model but I would say it's what today is a BP200 or BP300.

I would just get a BP200 bro

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ReliOn-Auto-Inflate-Digital-Blood-Pressure-Monitor-HEM-8705-WM/5161742


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> What model do you have SFG?  Ill prob end up ordering online.  Not a lot of selection in the stores around here.



Here is they exact one I have.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reli-On-Aut...020?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d1166eec


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> That's what my Dr. said too, wrist BP monitors are junk. Where did you find a cuff SFG? I can't find one big enough.



Either Walmart or Walgreens.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Mine is about 4 years old they don't sell this model but I would say it's what today is a BP200 or BP300.
> 
> I would just get a BP200 bro
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/ReliOn-Auto-Inflate-Digital-Blood-Pressure-Monitor-HEM-8705-WM/5161742



I have the bp300 sitting here.  Maybe Ill just try to find a bigger cuff for it.  I figured id return it and just buy one that fits but if a cuff is cheap enough ill just do that.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 27, 2014)

Check Amazon


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I have the bp300 sitting here.  Maybe Ill just try to find a bigger cuff for it.  I figured id return it and just buy one that fits but if a cuff is cheap enough ill just do that.



Yeah bro the cuff stock is a large you need an extra large like I.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 27, 2014)

Just an FYI....which Im sure you all know this...
if your cuff is too small your reading will be much higher, if your cuff is too big, then your reading will be lower.....
not only make sure that the cuff is long enough, but wider as well....
Just my small 2 cents...


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Just an FYI....which Im sure you all know this...
> if your cuff is too small your reading will be much higher, if your cuff is too big, then your reading will be lower.....
> not only make sure that the cuff is long enough, but wider as well....
> Just my small 2 cents...



How tight should it be?  I have a little bit of an idea comparing to what the nurses do when they check mine but maybe you can give a more exact method.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 27, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Either Walmart or Walgreens.


I've tried Target, Walmart and CVS to no avail. Largest I could find was 12.6-16.9. Walgreens here I come. Thanks bud.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I'm about to outgrow mine so it made me curious, this one says it goes 23.6 inches http://www.amazon.com/LifeSource-Bl...-6&keywords=blood+pressure+monitor+large+cuff
> 
> Are the wrist ones as accurate?


Just saw your post Rump. Thanks for the link my man. Appreciate it.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 27, 2014)

When I go back into work, Im going to measure them and take some pics to show the diff size cuffs...I know they will be hospital ones but it will show the diff sizes...


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 27, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I have used this for years I had to buy a bigger cuff though, it's deadnuts to the one at the hospitals.




^^^ This one here.  I don't own one, but my mother is a nurse and has one at home.  If I need my vitals checked for any reason she does them for me.  But this is the model she uses.  As SFG said wrist models are useless.....


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Worm- here is what we use in the ER.
 The blue cuff is a regular cuff that most all adults get, then we have the red one which is a larger size one, which of course you would use, then the largest size next is a thigh cuff. We never use this...ok never say never Ive used it once.








the blue regular cuff is 19.75" long




blue regular cuff is 5.75" wide---sorry that pic didn't turn out.
Now YOUR red cuff is 25.25" long




YOUR red cuff is 7" wide





I hope this helps ya....


----------



## 502 (Jan 31, 2014)

about to order one myself. tired of depending on kroger's machine. I don't know if it is accurate. It's high every time i check it there, if i go to my grandmas and check it on her monitor it seems to be normal. def ordering my own so i can monitor mine.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 31, 2014)

I have an Omron BP cuff.  It has a mechanism that recognizes the duration of its initial pressurization.  Cuff is too loose, it pumps too long and errors out.  Cuff too tight, it exceeds some preset limit and it errors out.  

I like it.  It's about $50 bucks.


----------



## jersmith (Feb 13, 2014)

It's nice to know about Omron product i wasn't sure back in time so i got myself accucheck bloody monitor it was good


----------

